# transportation from Santa Ana train station to airport



## Cathy Berg (Mar 21, 2006)

can someone please tell me how to get from the amtrak train station in santa ana to Orange County airport economically?

i will be visiting my daughter in San Diego in early april and because the flights were much cheaper i am fying into and out of Orange County airport.  She will pick me up on saturday in Santa ana but cannot take me back to the airport on a tuesday due to work.  

i know i can catch the train in Oceanside and ride it to santa Ana but am wondering how i get on to the airport?

Thanks for your replies.

Cathy Berg


----------



## Luanne (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know if this is the most economical, but you might try checking with Super Shuttle.  I know they serve the airport, and they might do pick ups from the train station.


----------



## Cathy Berg (Mar 21, 2006)

*transportation*

thanks alot.  i will check with them.

cathy berg


----------



## Cathyb (Mar 25, 2006)

Cathy: Amtrak stops in Irvine, which is much closer to John Wayne airport than Santa Ana stop but I don't know about catching a shuttle -- it is a small train stop.  You can also price having the shuttle pick you up at your daughter's house direct to airport.  Cloud Nine is a big shuttle service in this area.


----------



## Hoc (Mar 25, 2006)

LA/Orange County public transport sucks, so my guess is that if you want to take some kind of bus, you would probably have to transfer 2 or 3 times and it would take in excess of an hour or two to go the couple of miles.

Shuttle services like Super Shuttle will pick you up from your house and take you to the airport.  I don't see why they would not pick you up from the train station to do that.  Just be aware that they will build an extra hour or so buffer into their pickup time, so you might find yourself getting to the train station an hour or more earlier than you would like (e.g., if your flight leaves at 10 am, they will probably need you to be at the train station by 7:30 am).

That leaves you with a taxi.  Certainly the most convenient, but not the cheapest.


----------



## O2L (Mar 26, 2006)

*Try Metrolink Service (Rail/Bus)  $8.00*

This will probably be our cheapest method and it usually runs right on schedule.

Metrolink is a commuter rail service that has n/b service from Oceanside.  
You could take it to the Tustin Station which is about 2-3 miles from the airport.  They have a bus link to the airport, which is included with your Metrolink ticket

http://www.metrolinktrains.com/lines/schedules/#

Choose the Orange County Line from Oceanside
5:22            5:56     6:44       7:30      10:35    AM Trains
Arriving Tustin
6:15       6:46       7:35        8:25        11:25

OCTA Stationlink Bus 470 travels from the station to the airport
http://www.octa.net/bus/pdf/mar2006/route470.pdf
Depart Tuston 5:39   6:18  6:45   7:22  7:35    7:41     8:29   9:01
Arrive SNA      6:16   6:55  7:22   7:59   8:12   8:18     9:06   9:38   SNA arrivals.

I learned something too.
I ride Metrolink, but not this section, I didn't realize they had the Tustin bus connection.  Another great way to the airport.

Regards,

Sean


----------



## Cathy Berg (Mar 27, 2006)

*transportationi to Santa Ana airport*

thanks to all of you for your replies.  i think you have solved my issue getting to the airport.

cathy berg


----------

